# 10 acres buildable land Oklahoma by owner



## pjsdvds (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.pjsdvds.com/oklahoma_land_for_sale/

Raw 10 acres for sale $90,000:

Beautiful forested acreage (10 acres) on well maintained

gravel road 2 miles from Rt. 66, Hwy 102, and Luther Rd.

Turnpike entrance about 10 miles away in Wellston.

NEW Turnpike entrance about 10 miles away, just west of Luther.

Quite neighborhood.

5 acres property adjacent to road completely buildable.

The other 5 acres are gently sloping to a seasonal creek.

Excellent viewshed.

Excellent drainage of sandy clay soil, easily perked.

One of the higher properties in the area (no flooding).

Numerous 20 year old pine trees throughout the property.

This property has excellent potential for development.

Located in Lincoln County.

Have your own private forest retreat.

Only serious offers will be considered.

This is one of the nicest properties in this area.

Mineral rights were retained by previous owners and are leased to natural gas companies.

Willing to sell all or divide.

Clear title in hand.


----------



## pjsdvds (Dec 22, 2012)

This property has been sold.


----------

